# gulf shores,alabama



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

Will be in gulf shores, alabama for a week and didnt know if anyone needed a fishing partner to share on gas. I have most of my own gear and have fished for most things in the water. Not scared of hard work and getting bloody and dirty. I just love to fish. I will be fishing everyday on the pier if cant find a ride. So if you have info on the fishing that would be great also. The pier website seems to be out. Will be there from june 27-jun 1 Thanks Steve 972-365-6167:fishy:


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

I know this is for Texas for just in case someone will be there the same time.


----------

